

Ask HN: Should I Open-Source my Startup? - silouanos

I&#x27;ve noticed I&#x27;m more motivated and effective as a developer when working on Open-Source projects and can share what I do with others. However, the project is going to be monetized through getting % of deals. So, I&#x27;m a little bit afraid of competitors who could use my code base to offer cheaper or even free service. Is the fear is justified?<p>P.S.: I&#x27;ve tried an approach of Open-Sourcing separate components. It increases the whole quality and maintainability. But it takes much more time to create everything in a universal enough to be reused form, to elaborate documentation for every independent component, etc.
======
schmidtc
I've been thinking about open sourcing my source code as well. I've been
trying to monetize a new mapping technique and I think there just isn't demand
for it. So now I'm leaning toward open sourcing the mapping tech and trying to
build a business the uses the maps to solve part of a larger problem (like
real estate search, or business relocation).

My biggest fear would be one of the big mapping companies picking it up and
taking credit for it. Though I'm sure this is unfounded and even if it happens
at least people get to use it.

~~~
bitonomics
There is certainly a market for mapping data. I think the big part is being
able to layer the data in a constructive way and having access to said data is
probably the hard part.

But you have companies like Esri who make $1B/year on maps and yet most people
have no idea who they are. (www.esri.com)

------
webmaven
Marten Mickos had this to say:
[http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-10-15-marten-
mick...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-10-15-marten-mickos)

~~~
silouanos
I know that's not too informative. But I have to say it: his presentation is
awesome.

~~~
webmaven
It is, isn't it? Did it help you with your decision-making?

------
CmonDev
You will also need to ensure you don't (accidentally) violate anyone's
algorithm/code-related patents.

------
RobAley
Use the AGPL, then at least you'll be able to take advantage of improvements
your competitors make.

